# Tires for a 68 GTO.



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

Heya.

So I'm in the process of trying to figure out what tires to run on my 68. 

What information I can provide right now is that the vehicle is completely stock. It has 15" Rallys, though I cannot tell you how wide they are though if one had to guess, I'd say 15x7 and 15x8, but I am not sure. Unfortunately I'm doing a lot of this without being able to look at my car. :thumbsup:

Couple things I want to know, if anyone happens to know this off hand.

Whats the biggest (width and height) tire I can fit in the back on a 15" rim? Then in contrast, what tire could I run in front to give it a slight raked look, without having any suspension work done?

And I do mean slight raked look. I don't want anything crazy. But I do want to give it a little muscle look. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am sorry for the lack of information on measurements, wish I could do a bit more. Hoping someone has some general knowledge to throw at me.

Thanks again!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

215/60/15 up front and 255/60/15 in the rear. That should give you about a 2" rake. If you want a little less, run a 235 up front. I think the rear wheel wells are about the same as 69 so you might be able to go as high as a 275 in the rear if you have 15/8 wheels.


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

I went through the same dilemma a few months ago - Sandu is right on with 255 being about the biggest for 15x7 - check on the specs for the specific tire when you narrow down the brand - most will state the recommended range of wheel width for the size of the tire. I have 15x7's all around and went with 235/70R15 on the back and 215/70R15's on the front and there is plenty of clearance for more tire in the rear - check out picture in my garage.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Old thread, 

but JEShulte which tires sizes did you get? I am buying 15x7" repo Rally ii's and tires for my 69 this week and I liked the look of 68basketcase's 235/70R15 on back and 215/70R15 on front. 

Just wanted any more opinion or pics of anyone else's tire choice for 68-69.
cpg


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm running 15x7 Ralley II's all around with Goodrich Radial T/A's. 255/60-15's in the back and 235/60-15's up front. No rubbing issues at all.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If you wanna save a few bucks, Cooper Cobras are a little cheaper than the BFG's.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

tekheavy, thanks nice looking 68' and those look sweet on your car, nice stance those sizes were in my Summit shopping basket before I saw 68basketcase's pic.

so I think there are two nice combos that will work for my 69'

255/60/15 rear, 235/60/15 front or 
235/70/15 rear, 215/70/15 front

picture really helps !
cpg


----------



## JWK (Jun 23, 2017)

I(and many others) have run 275/60/15s on the rear on Rally IIs. Not the ideal rim width, but it never caused any issues that I noticed.

I have 225/60/15s on the front and they fit, but very little room to spare. Not much clearance between the tire and bottom of the fender at the rear of the opening when the tires are turned.


----------



## R68gto (May 31, 2020)

225 70R 15's on rally II wheels rub on rear corner of front wheel well. If I go to a 215 70R 15, will this fix my problem? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## R68gto (May 31, 2020)

R68gto said:


> 225 70R 15's on rally II wheels rub on rear corner of front wheel well. If I go to a 215 70R 15, will this fix my problem? Thanks for any advice.


----------

